# Turtle Rehoming - Brisbane



## justletgo (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I hope someone will be able to help out. We currently have 2 saw shell turtles (1 male and 1 female) that we unfortunately have to re-home. we adopted them through old flatmates, they are approx. 12 or so years old. 

Does anyone know of a rehoming/sanctuary service in the greater Brisbane area?

Any help would be greatly appreciated 

Thanks!


----------

